# Indexing head



## Johnwa (Nov 11, 2017)

i think I might need a bigger mill!


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice indexer!  I upgraded in the last year for a similar reason, in my case, rotary table!


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 12, 2017)

It's a beauty. How much does that monster weigh? My 8" super spacer weighs 175 lbs with the chuck and yours looks to be way more that that!


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 12, 2017)

It’s a 10 1/2 Kempsmith universal dividing head.
 It looks pretty big compared to my mill, but the chuck is only 6”.   The head and chuck is just shy of 100 lbs, which is good because I don’t need a hoist to move it around.   I think I can use it for between centres or with a collet but with the 3 jaw it’s too big for my mill.


----------



## Alexander (Nov 12, 2017)

do you know how old it is and who makes it?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 12, 2017)

well it is a beautiful indexer, even if a little big...


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 12, 2017)

I found a manual for it dated 1916.
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2107&tab=3

I was told It came out of a machine shop in Canmore whose main work was on ski lifts.


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 13, 2017)

@Johnwa: what happened to your QC gearbox on what looks to be a SM 1120?


----------



## Johnwa (Nov 13, 2017)

RobinHood said:


> @Johnwa: what happened to your QC gearbox on what looks to be a SM 1120?



I need to replace a couple of gears in it.  Le blond had one in stock that was a reasonable price until UPS did their thing.  The other gear wasn’t in stock and they quoted $750 to get it made.  I’ve got a gear cutter and will cut my own.
In the top left of the pic is an open vfd cabinet.  Everything is working but I need to make another trip to Rona before I can say it is done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobinHood (Nov 13, 2017)

Ahh, that explains it!

 Yes, gears for these lathes are not cheap; hence I made a complete set of change gears for my 1340.


----------

